# Steering problem on old GT 18



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

My 1985/ 85 GT 18 has really sloppy steering and it's not the tie rod ends. Believe it or not, they are great. I bought various steering elements only to find out that the steering column support plate or the bushing is what is shot and they are no longer produced. Now, the steering shaft passes thru the bushing which rides in the hole. It is prevented from dropping through by a flange. Friction between the bushing flange and the plate is reduced by a raised edge around the hole on the top side of the plate. OK, got that? I have not disassembled this any further and wondered if any of you have. I have access to a lathe and can cut another bushing. So, now my Q's come up; 1. What do you suggest for the new bushing - bronze, sintered bronze (oil impreg'd), stainless? I don't want it so hard that it hastens the wear on the raised flange on the plate. 2. Have any of you tried this? 
I look forward to your answers so that I can get this together before I need the tractor for the plow.
Thanks,
Chiz


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Does the steering assembly look like this?

<img src=http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Murray/Murray_Rider/suspension%20images/402075kit.jpg>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chiz
Who made the tractor for sears? Maybe you could find a part from the manufacturer or a dealer with some NOS lying around. Is it a Murray? How about a boneyard, any nearby?


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

No, CatDaddy, that's not it. There is no bolt passing thru the steering shaft or thru the bell crank and the plate that I spoke of is iwde and flat, except for the raised edge around the hole. AYP is the mfg'er and neither they, Sears or Outdoor Distributors has it. As far as bone yards, the carcasses are ALL worse than mine. I sure do appreciate the fast input!
Thanks,
Chiz


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

OK, this is weird but I was gonna post the url for the parts diagram and while fooling around it took the parts numbers! The only thing taht I can figure is that I used the original owners manual numbers last time and got the "no longer available" message. I'll let ya know if this doesn't work out for some reason. I sure would like to find one of these tractors in decent shape as a mule!
Thanks for everyting,
Chiz


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chiz
Did you go to searsparts.com and enter the tractor model # and then the part # maybe there is a newer replacement #.


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Yea, Six, I believe that's how I got an active part number - I was using old numbers. Thanks for the help!!
Chiz


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chiz
Good to know almost 20 years later and you can still get it!


----------

